# Listen to Tom Ascol giving lectures on Preaching Today....



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2009)

You are cordially invited to take a peek into the MCTS classroom where Dr. Tom Ascol is delivering lectures on preaching. Today’s lectures run from 4:00pm Central to about 9:30pm.



Here’s the link:



Connect Pro Meeting Login

Follow the directions once you get there.

Tom will be interviewing Dr. Fred Malone at 6:30pm.



Rich Barcellos, MCTS

PS: Access is limited to the first 100 participants.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet, thanks man! There are less than 20 in the room at the moment, so there's plenty of room.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you for this


----------

